

Ask HN: How do you talk to potential customers? - codegeek

So I have an idea that is very niche focused. I am already building a version 0 (70% complete). Within the next 2-3 weeks, I hope to have it ready to be able to demo.<p>This app will have 2 types of users. One that will consume the niche content for free while the other will be recruiters who are interested in finding those niche individuals. The idea is to build a solid user base which will attract these niche recruiters.<p>I work in the same niche and have a lot of good personal contacts already. The question is: How do I start talking to these potential customers? I mean the medium. Sure I can call them up and send email to start the conversation. But I wanted to ask them more specific questions around their pain points etc. What do you guys use for this ? Survey monkey with questions ? What else ?
======
attheodo
I'd say get a chance to personally interview them. Invite them to dinner, grab
a beer/coffee with them. Make it friendly and casual. Always give them some
sorts of carrot for their time... Surveys are too formal and impersonal.
They're also easily skippable cause make people bored. Emails too. I'd say
personal meeting or phone call.

~~~
codegeek
Thanks. I totally agree that personal meeting is the best way especially since
I know them already. However, i have a list of about 15 potentials and really
wanted to sort of break the ice about this project in a streamlined way.
Personal meeting will definitely happen but i m thinking more about how to
break the ice ?

